

Vim Slime: A vim plugin to give you some slime. (Emacs) - tolitius
http://tarnbarford.net/journal/vimslime

======
rincewind
The name is confusing. Vim-slime does _not_ speak the swank protocol. But
another plugin for vim, called slimv, does.

You could also use slime in vim with a rube-goldberg-esque combination of
eclim (<http://http://eclim.org/>) and CUSP
(<http://www.bitfauna.com/projects/cusp/cusp.htm>).

------
jlongster
That's not really SLIME. It's more like Emacs' comint-mode which powers all
the functionality for sending code around in Emacs.

<http://emacswiki.org/emacs/ComintMode>

SLIME is much more than just sending code. It's a full-fledged development
environment with commands for inspecting variables, viewing threads, stepping,
viewing backtraces, etc.

------
astine
Neat, but not quite the same thing as Slime. Slime also, provides hinting and
autocompletion based on the running Lisp image, debugging restarts, namespace
resolution and other features.

This seems more general though, and clearly has the biggest feature nailed.

~~~
joliveira
Yes, this is more general and might be useful for other stuff. For an actual
slime alternative for vim there is slimv, Superior Lisp Interaction Mode for
Vim. <http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2531> I have been toying
with Common Lisp using slimv quite successfully.

------
francoisdevlin
There's also slimv, another swank client in VIM. Here's a video using it with
Clojure

<https://vimeo.com/38372260>

~~~
Haderlump
I use Slimv with Clojure, and love it! You get most of the slime commands,
like macroexpand and a REPL in a vim buffer, with doc lookup etc. It even
comes packaged with paredit for Vim.

After the most recent bug fixes it has gotten a lot faster, so make sure you
get the latest version from <https://bitbucket.org/kovisoft/slimv/> \- version
0.9.5 on vim.org still has a bug that causes it too slow down.

------
idoh
I use vim-slime every day and am mainly happy with it. It is a little annoying
to have to set up screen for it, I wish I knew how to script screen better but
the docs are pretty opaque.

~~~
merijnv
vim-slime apparently also works with tmux, which has a much more
understandable documentation in my experience. Might be worth taking a look?

~~~
idoh
tmux is something that I've been meaning to take a look at. It's hard once
something gets muscle-memoried in though, you know what I mean?

~~~
cschneid
tmux keys all remap pretty nicely. The recent tmux book to come out is pretty
decent as an intro primer to tmux, getting you going pretty quick

~~~
idoh
Is this the book?

<http://pragprog.com/book/bhtmux/tmux>

